# researching the move



## redheadgringo (May 21, 2013)

I have a lot of questions about moving to Mexico. One being... does anyone use window mounted air condition units, especially during the summer months?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

redheadgringo said:


> I have a lot of questions about moving to Mexico. One being... does anyone use window mounted air condition units, especially during the summer months?


Is this a real issue about moving to Mexico?
Yes, many people have ac units.


----------



## redheadgringo (May 21, 2013)

*Thanks*

I'm in contact with an expat living in Mexico. Not wanting to be too much a burden on her, I'm utilizing this forum to obtain information about living in Mexico. In answer to your question, the answer is yes. This is real.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would think that many people who live in hot areas have them and people who live high in the highands do not. Either way it is not an issue.


----------



## redheadgringo (May 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input. It's appreciated. The expat I know living in Mexico returns to Minnesota during the summer months. That is what truly prompted my question.


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Is it because they don't like the heat, they don't like the rain or because they don't like the winters up north?


----------



## redheadgringo (May 21, 2013)

for a lot of folks from north of the boarder, I believe the problem is the heat. It's my understanding that it can be oppressive in some parts of Mexico. I know that the heat was very much that way during the time I spent in the Philippines. I would imaging the situation is much the same in Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

redheadgringo said:


> for a lot of folks from north of the boarder, I believe the problem is the heat. It's my understanding that it can be oppressive in some parts of Mexico. I know that the heat was very much that way during the time I spent in the Philippines. I would imaging the situation is much the same in Mexico.


I've never been to the Philippines, but I would imagine that it's hot and humid most of the year. In Mexico you find weather like that along the coasts, but not in the highlands, where the weather is pleasant most of the year, more warm than hot and perhaps a bit chilly in the winter months. And it's a dry climate, so you don't feel the heat like you do in the humid coastal areas.


----------



## redheadgringo (May 21, 2013)

I'm not sure where I would live, except to say that I wouldn't want to be the only "******" there. The individual I know who lives south of the boarder resides a little north of Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

redheadgringo said:


> I'm not sure where I would live, except to say that I wouldn't want to be the only "******" there.…


On the other hand, I enjoy the fact that I am the only foreigner for miles around in my neighborhood.


----------



## redheadgringo (May 21, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> On the other hand, I enjoy the fact that I am the only foreigner for miles around in my neighborhood.


That may be good for you. Personally I would like to be around some folks who will understand me when I speak and visa versa, as opposed to being in a foreign land, not know the language and being all alone.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

redheadgringo said:


> That may be good for you. Personally I would like to be around some folks who will understand me when I speak and visa versa, as opposed to being in a foreign land, not know the language and being all alone.


I certainly understand that sentiment. OTOH, it's a good idea, while you are still in the planning stages, to consider starting to learn Spanish NOW, because you WILL be in a foreign land, where people speak a different language.

You may never be fluent, but give yourself the time and the effort, and you surely can understand and be understood, even if at a different level of sophistication than in speaking your native language.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I've never been to the Philippines, but I would imagine that it's hot and humid most of the year. In Mexico you find weather like that along the coasts, but not in the highlands, where the weather is pleasant most of the year, more warm than hot and perhaps a bit chilly in the winter months. And it's a dry climate, so you don't feel the heat like you do in the humid coastal areas.


One of my buddies in San Diego had an offer to buy his large old Victorian house at the peak of the bubble there. He had been to the Philippines on vacation and liked the place. He went for 3 months to check it out before selling thinking of buying a place on one of the outer islands.

When he returned he said that the rat race there drove him up the wall. The humidity, torrential rains, rust/decay everywhere, taking ferries that had rusted everything and unsafe changed his mind.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

You can pick your climate in Mexico where there are desert dry hot and cold, humid coast springlike weather as you go higher in the mountains . There are many different types of climates and wether you can take the climate or not depends on where you chose to live.
There are areas where you do not need much English but it is a good ide to learn the language as it comes handy in emergency situations and when you ant to see other parts of the country.
This is a Spanish speaking country by not learning the language you put yourself at the mercy of English speaking people. 
When I go to a doctor I want to go to a doctor who is good and do not want to go to that doctor because he speaks English.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

redheadgringo said:


> Personally I would like to be around some folks who will understand me when I speak and visa versa, as opposed to being in a foreign land, not know the language and being all alone.


:welcome: to the Mexico Forum!

Some possibilities to consider, as places to live:

Rosarito
Cabo San Lucas
Puerto Vallarta
Lake Chapala
San Miguel de Allende
Patzcuaro
Oaxaca
Mexico City
Cancun/Playa del Carmen
Puerto Escondido
Zihuatanejo
Mazatlan


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

redheadgringo said:


> That may be good for you. Personally I would like to be around some folks who will understand me when I speak and visa versa, as opposed to being in a foreign land, not know the language and being all alone.


I understand that. The only problem is that spending a lot of time with English speakers is a big impediment to learning Spanish.

I spent my first two or so years here working in an office with Mexicans who spoke English quite well. My Spanish has improved greatly since I stopped working and started spending more time with people who didn't speak English.

It has taken some time and effort to meet locals with the time and inclination to do things together. For me, at least, I don't think this would have happened if I spent a lot of time with people fluent in English, whatever their nationality.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Longford said:


> :welcome: to the Mexico Forum!
> 
> Some possibilities to consider, as places to live:
> 
> ...


Why is it that very seldom Queretaro appears on these lists?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

If I were living in Queretaro I would not complain about it, You do not See Puebla or San Luis Potosi or Guanajuato either...


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

citlali said:


> If I were living in Queretaro I would not complain about it, You do not See Puebla or San Luis Potosi or Guanajuato either...


I don't know why not either!
All those are beautiful cities and great to live in


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> Why is it that very seldom Queretaro appears on these lists?


Where's your list?


----------



## nuevavida (Jun 15, 2012)

redheadgringo said:


> I have a lot of questions about moving to Mexico. One being... does anyone use window mounted air condition units, especially during the summer months?


Yes, but the window units are not very energy efficient, and the tiered pricing system on energy may get you if you use too much electricity. I live on the island of Cozumel and we have a "mini split" AC in our bedroom and run it on the energy efficient setting only. So far so good, but we have not lived through a full summer yet. 

Hope this helps. :clap2:


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Once you decide what kind of climate you like, you have lots of places to choose from, mountains, beach, desert, tropical, this is a huge wonderful beautiful country. I think an earlier poster suggested starting to learn Spanish before you come- great idea! It helps it not to be too intimidating. And the thing is, there's lots of places with a little English, some English, and lots of English...but learning the language of your host county is win win- for you to comprehend, and also that the people here appreciate that you try...and in my experience, always help you out. Welcome to a very cool adventure!


----------

